# Pineview Swimmer Killed



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Tragic...those of us that frequent PV can all attest to the absolute madness up there during the summer weekdays and especially on the weekends...  

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=16912406&s_cid=rss-148


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The news said there was a witness from a backyard that heard the guy(s) in the boat yelling to the victim then they split and left her. :twisted:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The news said there was a witness from a backyard that heard the guy(s) in the boat yelling to the victim then they split and left her. :twisted:


 :evil: :evil: couldn't agree with you more Al...wrong, wrong and plain wrong to leave the scene of any accident... :evil: :evil:

By all means wrt is this a very tragic incident and I hope law enforcement catches the SOBs... :evil:

However and not defending anyone and to stimulate conversation as you all know we fish PV heavily in the insane summer months...some questions we have as we know PV hands down and wrt this tradegy at Spring Creek...this area has no buoys for wakeless speed unless you're up by the middle swim beach here it has two sets of buoys...no wake then no motor...if this woman always swims Spring Creek as noted in the article called law enforcement in the past 'why' would one even temp fate especially at PV in the Summer... :?: :?:

PV has buoyed off areas that are no wake, no motors etc...Cemetery Point, Anderson Cove Campground, North Bay, Gerresten Bay, Narrows...so why swim in an area known for heavy rec boater traffic at TOP SPEED like Spring Creek... we've been in that area numerous times...NASTY including thats where they hold various Wake Board Comps...again not defending these low lifes leaving this poor woman/helpless/injured/dieing from Als comments KNEW they hit her...UNEXCUSEABLE and WE HOPE THEY FRY. :twisted:

Next, 8PM when accident occured the sun is setting behind the mountains...did she or her sister have bright red/yellow caps...who knows...again don't flame me...these folks who hit her and knowingly left I hope get caught and pay a HUGE PRICE...UNEXCUSEABLE!!!

For the life of me anyone that frequents PV including trains/excersies/uses paddle boards, kayaks, tubes, toons etc etc etc at this body of water needs to be extremely careful/situational awareness/check six (6)/employ ORM (operational risk management)...ohhhhh boy how can I tell you about the very close encounters we've had every year and we're in high profile very visible 18.5' boat...hair stands up on the back of my neck thinking about it... :shock: :shock:

These folks who hit this woman need to FRY...the above is just things ponder by us...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The news said there was a witness from a backyard that heard the guy(s) in the boat yelling to the victim then they split and left her. :twisted:


Who reported that? KSL only showed that they know it was a blue boat and 3 dudes... The only thing almost as stupid as these three is for her to be swimming so late at night...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > The news said there was a witness from a backyard that heard the guy(s) in the boat yelling to the victim then they split and left her. :twisted:
> ...


I cant remember which station said it but I'm pretty sure thats what they reportrd.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I am pretty sure the boaters have no idea that they hit her especially if they where going pretty quick, between the noise of the engine and the rocking of the boat on a not so smooth surface it would be near impossible to notice if someone got hit. I am not excusing the boaters in any way, but that is something to consider. Very tragic incident!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yonni said:


> I am pretty sure the boaters have no idea that they hit her especially if they where going pretty quick, between the noise of the engine and the rocking of the boat on a not so smooth surface it would be near impossible to notice if someone got hit. I am not excusing the boaters in any way, but that is something to consider. Very tragic incident!!!


That was the initial KSL report that they thought the boaters were not even aware of the incident.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What a terrible and tragic accident. I have boated on Pineview for most of my life. It amazes me how many idiots operate boats and PWCs. I hate to see more regulations, however, I wonder if these people even know the rules of the water. Accidents happen, but PV is worse than most lakes I visit. Lots of boats on a small amount of water mixed with clueless operators is a recipe for disaster. I own a cruiser style boat which is highly visible and handles large wakes and I still get frustrated with some of the people I share the water with.

Please remember to obey the rules of the water. Keep the proper distance from others while creating a wake. Slow down if needed. Wakeless areas are just that, WAKELESS. Be aware of your surroundings as they are constantly changing. This is a terrible accident that could have been avoided by either the victim and/or the boaters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=16950830
Al was right, the guy who saved her saw and heard them speaking with her. I think it is safe to assume that they were under the influence, seems to be a very common reason for a hit and run. I hope they burn!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, glad you found that. I thought the meds were speaking to me again. Very sad deal. Totally criminal to leave her in the water to die. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Terrible! No doubt BUI was a factor here, why else would they leave her? Still no excuse though absolutely criminal.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Hopefully this will give some closure to those involved.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=17050887


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

MeanGene said:


> Hopefully this will give some closure to those involved.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=17050887


Thanks for the link MeanGene and I'm sure more to follow...thanks again...truly sad for everyone involved and agreed especially that the victims family can begin to have closure...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope they find out that they did'nt know they hit her . I hate to think some one would be so cold as to drive off and leave her in the water.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Update on this.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=17640822


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Another update...

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=192...ctim-in-fatal-pineview-incident&s_cid=queue-5


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A tragic accident and amazing there was no law on the books for hit and run leaving the scene on Utah waters until after this accident. I also find it interesting that open water swimmers in non-buoyed off swim areas (not rec boaters towing someone) arent required to wear some type of bright flourscent orange/yellow head covering or required to have a visible device teathered to them such as a swim buoy like a large ball. We've seen both while on PV used by open water swimmers. Would a head cover or teathered device have prevented this tragic accident...no one will know for sure.

As much as we are on PV in the summer that body of water is a zoo. Not picking sides but the area this poor woman was hit is heavily used by boaters towing folks and just zooming around. Even while we troll the various areas we've encountered folks swimming and if you're not paying attention, theres wind and waves open water swimmers are very hard to see if they don't try to make themselves as visible as feasibly possible (head covers, pulling a swim buoy). 

We're in a 18.5' boat and we've almost been hit at least a half-dozen times over the years. Folks will be towing others and have a bow full of people or not on plane and they can't see out over the bow, including the driver is looking back at the person being towed. I've used the air horn can (boat horn isn't nearly loud enough) and we've stood up waving our arms. Thank God we haven't been hit yet but we've had some very close calls.

For folks diving in Utah I believe they follow these rules. Just too bad open water swimmers there's really no rules with maybe the only the rule is using common sense. 

Dive Flag: 

(0) A square, red flag with a white diagonal stripe from one top corner to the opposite bottom corner should be used to indicate the presence of a diver below.

(1) A scuba diver shall display a diver's flag prior to diving activity and shall dive and surface in close proximity to the flag.

(2) No person shall place a diver's flag on the waters of this state unless diving activity is in progress in that area.

(3) If a diver's flag is placed after sunset or before sunrise, it shall be lighted.

(4) No person shall place a diver's flag in any area where boating activity might be unduly restricted.

(5) No scuba diver shall dive in a congested boating or fishing area such as narrow channels, launching or docking areas, or near reservoir outlets.

(6) The operator of any vessel shall not approach within 150 feet of a posted diver's flag, unless the vessel is part of the equipment in use by the divers.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great post K2. I can see how this type of accident is quite possible. It can be a very dangerous decision to swim in open waters where boats are allowed to operate in non-wakeless speeds. I am sure the swimmer could have taken better precautions. However, where is the responsibility of the driver of the boat? If an accident happens that is fine, I don't understand how you can leave her in the water to die and not be charged with anything. I am sure alcohol was a factor and that is why they left. This whole thing is very disturbing to me. I find it even more disturbing that they have still not been charged. It makes me wonder if there is nothing to charge them with.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

bwhntr agreed 1000% with what you stated. For the life of me I can't comprehend knowing they hit someone going back to her then knowing without a doubt she was seriously injured and then high tailing from the scene is totally unexcuseable. Will be interesing if they ever do get charged with a crime kinda has one scratching their head.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

k2muskie said:


> bwhntr agreed 1000% with what you stated. For the life of me I can't comprehend knowing they hit someone going back to her then knowing without a doubt she was seriously injured and then high tailing from the scene is totally unexcuseable. Will be interesing if they ever do get charged with a crime kinda has one scratching their head.


That's my biggest problem with this whole thing. They stopped, saw she was hurt, then DROVE AWAY!!! Who does that?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr agreed 1000% with what you stated. For the life of me I can't comprehend knowing they hit someone going back to her then knowing without a doubt she was seriously injured and then high tailing from the scene is totally unexcuseable. Will be interesing if they ever do get charged with a crime kinda has one scratching their head.
> ...


Was that a rhetorical question? Apparently, who is someone who is high or drunk or both and then continue to hide out as their attorney told them to do. Absolutely worthless wastes of space. They will eventually reap what they have sowed.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Reckless endangerment and obstruction of justice, Class A misdemeanor, and failure to render aid, a Class B misdemeanor charges filed. WOW 'misdemeanor' charges...

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=1935353 ... d=queue-15


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a shame! But, under the circumstances of not being able to confirm the drugs or alcohol I am sure there wasn't much more they could get them with. 
The swimmer is absolutely clueless to be swimming in that reservoir that far away from shore, but clearly not criminal as these low lifes committed.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Not condoning or condemning.

But any attorney worth his or her salt will advise his or her client to *never* speak to the police under *any* circumstances. Its called the 5th amendment the right to remain silent. And its intentions were to protect the *innocent* from self incrimination.

Justice is only an ideal it only exists sometimes. And the police are not in the business of dispensing it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Reckless endangerment and obstruction of justice, Class A misdemeanor, and failure to render aid, a Class B misdemeanor charges filed. WOW 'misdemeanor' charges...
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=1935353 ... d=queue-15


This is whats wrong with our system. Abuse a dog and its a felony. Carry out your buddies illegally killed deer is a felony. Cut someone in half with your boat and leave her to die and MAYBE a misdemeanor.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully today's update that the drugee goons were questioned as they left the lake can add false statements to their charges. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... davit-says


----------

